# Matching colour



## 88art (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, i am new here and glad to be able to join the forum, hopefully i will make some friends here.i have a question... I am wondering if anyone can give me some advice with regards to mixing paint. (oil's) how can i create the same colour that is in a photo that i have taken? any help is much appreciated, Thank you in advance.


----------



## artbase (Nov 28, 2014)

If I can see the color I can help.


----------

